# 102F tomorrow, and 90+ for next 10 days



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess fishing will be tough, especially from shore. 
Any suggestions for this kind of weather?


----------



## Fish R Man (Jan 22, 2011)

I know. And I'm on vacation all next week and the only thing planned was fishing all week. So I'd like to hear some hot weather fishing tips


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Night fishing!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish R Man (Jan 22, 2011)

cattin15 said:


> Night fishing!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This is a lot of my plan. I haven't really done any catfishing in years and plan on getting out


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Fish R Man said:


> This is a lot of my plan. I haven't really done any catfishing in years and plan on getting out


Catfishing should be good! Also give bass a try on lakes and flows with topwater at night, you may be surprised!


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know if you're a river smallmouth fisherman, but personally I LOVE the hottest, sunniest days of the year for fishing them. It sounds crazy, but a hot sunny afternoon is actually one of the best times to find good smallmouth fishing. There are a few reasons: 1) the water is VERY low and clear, so the fish are all stacked, and I mean STACKED in extremely small areas. These areas are anywhere with moving water, shade, and cover to ambush prey. You will definitely have to work harder and walk further to find the right spots, but once you do it's worth it. 2) Being that all the fish are so close together, they are usually very competitive for food. This means that they have to eat something the first chance they get, or one of the other fish in the area will snatch it up. As an angler, this means that if you drift your lure in just the right spot you are almost guaranteed a fish every time. It might sound crazy, but trust me, it's accurate. I was wading the Olentangy last week on a hot, sunny day and I found a pool no wider than 6 feet across. Granted I had to wade through almost a mile of unfishable shallows to find it, but it had all of the perfect factors I listed above. In a half hour I had pulled 10 smallies out, and FOUR were over 16 inches. I don't know if you fish the tangy a lot, but I think anyone who does can tell you that four fish in the 16-18 inch range out of one hole that small in that time frame is very, very unlikely.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fish still have to eat. Now their feeding periods will be very small imo. Like less than an hour at dawn and dusk for bass. They'll still eat outside of this period just not as often as usual. So really you get a highly condensed bite during the heat wave it just doesnt last long. If you happen to live very near your spots you can hit them up for an hour in morning or evenings and possibly stumble upon a frenzy imo. Don't plan on catching them all day though.

Im going to hit up the Olentangy for some smallies at dawn and dusk in the next week. Its plenty warm enough to wade.


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

A lot of great tips! Thanks


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I had no idea of these type of tactics... the Olentangy isn't that far from where I live... I think I'll be tossing some jigs out over there this week.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have fad some of the most memorable bass fishing of my life night fishing when things really heat up. I have done well at all depths, not just on the surface. If you can get out you may never fish days again!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Nightfishing! Ill be out this eve till tomorrow afternoonish, or when ever the hear really starts to kick.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Good thing im headed way up north on friday, hopefully will be a little cooler up there. Hoping to slay some mondo pike.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Channel Catfish will be a tough catch 


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Doesn't help that there hasn't been any rain and it's been hot


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Scorcher.....


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Fish R Man said:


> I know. And I'm on vacation all next week and the only thing planned was fishing all week. So I'd like to hear some hot weather fishing tips


Vacation! I have nothing planned except for playing with my new kayak for the rest of this week and next. I've had some of my best days upon the Olentangy River when it was really hot.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This will be a good afternoon for cleaning in that nice cool basement.

I like to open the house and let the cool air in before dawn, it's about 69 degrees inside. Then I close everything up and coast for the day. Usually I can go all day without using the AC.

So what's the hottest weather you've been in? My record is around 113F, in Arizona. It was like walking around in a hair dryer, with thorns.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

bjpatrick said:


> Vacation! I have nothing planned except for playing with my new kayak for the rest of this week and next. I've had some of my best days upon the Olentangy River when it was really hot.


Where do you fish in the Olentangy? Have you fished by the Home Rd. 315 area?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I fish various spots from campus to Antrim Lake.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

i like ponds and smaller bodies of water during the day when its hot like this, just find the structure in or near the shade. went out today for 2 hours from 3-5 and my buddy and i caught 6 LM, nothing smaller than 2 lbs and lost a few more good ones at that.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

channel cats hard? managed 40 of em at indian. fished last night into the morning. 3-6fow with cut shad!


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

didnt have a problem on alum today just depends on if you targeting something specific.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The early morning bite sucked,but the saugeye turned on between 7:00-8:30. Ended up with 9 eyes,threw back 8+ dinks,and lost 6+ eyes that just nipped at it and stay on for 3-4 seconds and get off. Water temp 85 and they're still hitting. We didn't get any catfish,crappie,or white bass this trip.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Caught 12 smallmouth, 2 rock bass and a channel cat last night fishing GMR from 6:30pm to 9:00pm. Not many with size, but the heat certainly did not seem to be hurting the bite.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yah, But Its a DRY Heat!!!! LOL the hottest for me was 123F in PHX,AZ anything over 115 is just plain hot. A car can reach 165degrees in 2 or 3 min with the windows up and sitting in the full sun, no shade. Kids cook eggs on the sidewalk every summer and lots of people put a crockpot(or dutch oven) in their back dash window and have dinner ready when they get in the car to go home. Aint it fun.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

dmills4124 said:


> Yah, But Its a DRY Heat!!!!


At least yesterday was.

I'll take 100degree dry heat over 90degree with 98% humidity anyday.


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

Well gonna Yak fish Hoover tomar so keepin fingers crossed_ Catchin fish will make heat more tolerable.


----------

